# Can you pulse dose Nolva?



## mystictrunks (Oct 15, 2010)

For instance do 40 mg for a couple days then 20 for a couple days. Because right now it is giving me problems with constipation. Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Why are you taking the nolva? Sounds like you are using it for pct at those doses, in which case is not the best choice for pct. You also should not use nolva for an AI unless gyno is not held back by aromasin or arimidex.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm taking it for  gyno.


----------

